# What type of jobs can I do coming out of school and into the working world besides being a chef?



## devin ancrum (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm curious Because I really enjoy Cooking but surprisingly enough my biggest passion in life is to live comfortably with a 9-5 making decent money for a 20 year old and slowly work my way up. Now I could just take the maintenance route and become some technician especially with prior experience in the military but I want to do something I completely enjoy and I love cooking it's fun. I don't mind cooking  on a line but that job doesn't pay you well unless you work towards a well regarded kitchen, and sometimes that's not me. When I cook I prefer the creation and challanging of myself to making something completely new and original  or different. I honestly enjoy making new things , and I don't think being a chef is specifically what i want, and again

I won't be happy just making the cut with paychecks,I'm not ooking for big cash but I'm looking for something in between where I can live comfortably. what is a pastry chef like? is it difficult to work  on a daily basis.

Can anyone give me any idea of options available that fit what  I have mentioned?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm curious about how much _"experience"_ in any field a _"20 year old"_ can have from the military. After 2 years of military anything, the only experience you could have would be in sweating.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

what is it you REALLY want?

your post does not radiate the passion for cooking you say to have.

you mention money, being able to pay your bills first place.

if working in a restaurant kitchen is for you : be prepared to make 12 hours or more days, for little pay.

work your *** off to get somewhere.

what is your vision? where do you want to go? fine dining? what kind of kitchen speaks to you.

pastry chef is a whole different thing, and in ways much more complex than just working in a restaurant kitchen as a line cook, say.

whatever you choose to do, the starting point will be : work your way from bottom up.

try to get a stage at a restaurant that inspires you, maybe on your days off to start with. check out what chefs you would like to work for if needed. (its worth googling and reading up their CV, so you can see whether they are experienced and in what fields).

start working as a kitchen help or even as a dishwasher, to get your foot in the door.

if you find a place that wants to take you, work there for a while and then see how you are doing, can you cope with the high pressure, the challenges, the long days, etc.

maybe take an education…..you are only 20 yet, so WAY to go and LOTS of possibilities to try things out and find your path.

good luck.

if you really love cooking then by all means follow your heart and do it all with all the passion thats in you.

it will be noticed, and before you know it, you will be out there and doing your thing.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Devin Ancrum said:


> I'm curious Because I really enjoy Cooking but surprisingly enough my biggest passion in life is to live comfortably with a 9-5 making decent money for a 20 year old and slowly work my way up. Now I could just take the maintenance route and become some technician especially with prior experience in the military but I want to do something I completely enjoy and I love cooking it's fun. I don't mind cooking on a line but that job doesn't pay you well unless you work towards a well regarded kitchen, and sometimes that's not me. When I cook I prefer the creation and challanging of myself to making something completely new and original or different. I honestly enjoy making new things , and I don't think being a chef is specifically what i want, and again
> 
> I won't be happy just making the cut with paychecks,I'm not ooking for big cash but I'm looking for something in between where I can live comfortably. what is a pastry chef like? is it difficult to work on a daily basis.
> 
> Can anyone give me any idea of options available that fit what I have mentioned?


While I applaud your attitude, you're going to need more than that in order to survive in this business.

If it were only about the cooking, then you might have a chance.

One comment you made about wanting the ability to create and be challenged, is probably something better suited to upscale dining

because anything else is going to be mundane and boring.

Unless you work for yourself your wish to create and be challenged will be sacrificed and even then you will have limits to adhere to.

9-5's in this business are usually relegated to food service workers, or, if you are very very lucky, you might find something better suited but with Iittle experience behind you, it will be difficult.

Good luck.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

As mentioned by Soesje , i really dont see your burning culinary passion from this post. 

In all honesty finding a job working 9-5 , and making decent cash in the culinary industry with no prior experience is rare <_< . 

Be prepared to work 12 hours and up for minimum wage. 

I also dont understand how being a pastry chef will differ. Its something completely on the other side of the culinary spectrum. 

To me this post sounded like someone who probably has a lot of free time and enjoys cooking , so considers it a career option , without having any prior experience. 

My advice take a job in a restaurant , maybe you will get lucky and make above minimum wage. 

Regardless go find a job either it be cooking , baking , or washing dishes , just to get a taste of what its like to work in a kitchen. 

Thats the best advice i can give you <_<. 

Remembering this is just my honest opinion do with the advice as you like.


----------



## devin ancrum (Dec 16, 2012)

i'm sorry I I should've elaborated more but I was honorably discharged and I was an aircraft mechanic specializing in hydraulic systems. my main thing was Im aware i won't be able to outright find a job like that, but  i was wondering if there is a median, at some point in the career. and I mean is there any other jobs  besides just working at a resturaunt where i can still kinda be in the kitchen or near it?

1. How do I become a submarine chef.

2. Recipe tester

3. Is there any job in which I can solely create dishes and ideas, or is that completely  a different field.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I can tell your right now , if you wanna work with food , be prepared to work long hours , work with annoying people , and get ready to learn alot. That or open up your own business.

Allow me to remind you , that you haven´t mentioned that you have experience working in the industry , so achieving a goal where you wish to work good hours and make decent pay wont happen unless you have money to invest on yourself.

Ill say it again : If you wanna work in the industry find a job in the industry. Stating you want to work with food because you like to cook at home for yourself , friends , creating new dishes etc... doesnt mean you can/should work with food. Sure maybe you have what it takes to work in a kitchen and work with food , but you wont know until you find a job in the industry now will you?

Remember you have no work experience how can you justify to a potential client or boss that you should make decent pay , and work certain hours <_<?

I know of so many cooks not just here on cheftalk , that started out washing dishes or working from PM - AM just to get some experience in the field. Getting little sleep , attempting degrees , and probably working at places below there standards. Sure many of them now have decent jobs , and have a decent pay but that was after working years in the industry , and putting in alot of heart , soul , blood , sweat , and tears , along with never regretting their choices.

If you really want to work with food , start thinking about a career choice , a plan on how to reach your goals , and go find a job ( even if it means washing dishes or prepping salads ). You need some REAL WORLD experience.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Devin Ancrum said:


> i'm sorry I I should've elaborated more but I was honorably discharged and I was an aircraft mechanic specializing in hydraulic systems. my main thing was Im aware i won't be able to outright find a job like that, but i was wondering if there is a median, at some point in the career. and I mean is there any other jobs besides just working at a resturaunt where i can still kinda be in the kitchen or near it?
> 
> 1. How do I become a submarine chef.
> 
> ...


I think I can answer your question with another question. Here it is:

Although I have been cooking and baking for over 30 years, I dabble with hydraulics systems in my garage at home. I think I have developed a good system for medium sized aircraft.

-I have no engineering background, or knowledge of materials or how they behave in less-than-ideal conditions

-I have no idea if my system can be manufactured in large quantities, or if it can be manufactured economically

-I have no idea of how my system will compare with others in the next 5 years

-I have no idea of how maintainence personel will maintain my system

Do you think Boeing or Lockheed will give me the time of the day?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Let me save you a lot of time and frustration and also let me save members of this forum a little time and frustration. The food service industry is not for you!

Your head is in the clouds if you think you can find a job like you want. I'd give it about a 1% chance you could find what you stated as your criteria. Even then, it will take many years of working in a place that doesn't meet that criteria. 

Pursue the aircraft mechanic field instead.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Let me save you a lot of time and frustration and also let me save members of this forum a little time and frustration. The food service industry is not for you!
> 
> Your head is in the clouds if you think you can find a job like you want. I'd give it about a 1% chance you could find what you stated as your criteria. Even then, it will take many years of working in a place that doesn't meet that criteria.
> 
> Pursue the aircraft mechanic field instead.


Agreed...


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Work five or 6 years as an A&E and you'll be making enuf to get some self education in the food industry,

then with that nest egg, you can still stage and/or work for peanuts in various kitchens for a while, and actually

LEARN something. At the end of which you'll  have some valuable experience, opened eyes, plus enuf $$$ to

start your OWN food business....any way you want it....IF you still want it.

For the now, I'm with those in here who kind of believe you may be looking at this industry like many

 culinary students do--as more fun and glamorous, with ample room for *cough* food-network-style flamboyancy

than is almost ever the case. I'd say with would not be a stretch to consider it every bit as hard as your initial military

boot training--only hotter. lol . And prob less pay that you made there too.


----------



## devin ancrum (Dec 16, 2012)

foodpump said:


> I think I can answer your question with another question. Here it is:
> 
> Although I have been cooking and baking for over 30 years, I dabble with hydraulics systems in my garage at home. I think I have developed a good system for medium sized aircraft.
> 
> ...


No you need a degree specifically in aerospace engineering, and I believe certain sectors of lockheed require you to have a CCAF


KaiqueKuisine said:


> I can tell your right now , if you wanna work with food , be prepared to work long hours , work with annoying people , and get ready to learn alot. That or open up your own business.
> 
> Allow me to remind you , that you haven´t mentioned that you have experience working in the industry , so achieving a goal where you wish to work good hours and make decent pay wont happen unless you have money to invest on yourself.
> 
> ...





KaiqueKuisine said:


> As mentioned by Soesje , i really dont see your burning culinary passion from this post.
> 
> In all honesty finding a job working 9-5 , and making decent cash in the culinary industry with no prior experience is rare <_< .
> 
> ...


My thing is I've worked in the back for Mcdonalds at a completely anal restaurant for 5 years as a crew trainer which was also constantly understaffed , which isn't the same but the volume and the quality they expect out of 60 seconds per order gives me a perspective,like i said it's not the same but it's not completely different. People honestly think it's just flippin burgers, but it's far from it, I've spoken to people who've worked at both mcdonalds and applebess and they've explained to me what it's like and that it's not all that different. I do not have a pipedream or a view of what it would be like based on what i've seen on tv, i barely watch tv, and I can't stand cooking shows.. my true goal is to Live comfortably and work a 9-5, the main reason i asked about cooking is because it is something I enjoy to do even for a job I don't mind working all day in a kitchen sweating but , one thing I can not settle with is not having money, and all i hear left and right is " you should persue cooking ; it has terrible pay, but you enjoy this so much.". I'd rather be a chef than do maintenance, but I can live comfortably off of maintenance and not have to burst my behind for years to be where I would prefer to start off financially. I just want to simply cook, I wouldn't mind grinding all day if it paid decent My quarter term goal is to be making above 40k per year before 30. from what i've seen I feel like there is no Median. it seems you either get paid minimum wage or burst your behind for years before you see something good, I can not see myself getting paid that much by then, but I do believe you guys are right and I should just stick to maintenance. Would you believe me if i said I planned on doing this on an Art Forum as well, I can draw very well.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

You really shouldnt compare food chains , to fine dining restaurants.

Sure you may have learned something , but not what would be ideal. 

Now i have a few questions:

What cuisine do you like? Who do you want to work for? What actual experience do you have working in fine dining restaurants?Do you have a degree in the culinary field? Have you had any specific culinary training? Have you done events , weddings , any experience with wine pairings?What are some basic mother sauces and can you make them?Can you brunoise an onion at least?

Are you okay with earning minimum wage for lets say about 6 years maybe?

There are a series of other questions i could ask , but i think those are fine for now. 

Regardless of that your head is too high up in the clouds. You want to work 9-5 and have financial stability. 

You dont have a degree and regardless of that your experience in the culinary field isnt enough to get you a decent paying job yet. 

Just because you enjoy cooking does not mean you should make a living off of it , right now if you came into the restaurant i worked at with a resume stating what you posted on this forum , the most you would get is a dishwasher position working weekends 6-2 am and sunday 9-6pm.... making minimum wage. Like i siad this is the most you would get , meaning either you work in the dish pit or you stay unemployed. 

As stated the food industry is not for you , get yourself some real world experience and possibly degree and then you may have a chance. 

You obviously find cooking a hobby, now go find a career in your field , suited for the lifestyle you wish to have. 

P.S. get a new paper and search the employment section , i can guarentee the chances of you finding a job stating " need cook , job hours 9-5 , salary above minimum wage " extremely rare if you find one , and chances of you being employed is less than 1%.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't even think about food business. You seem to favor the conventional 9 to 5 attitude. Go into finance or law. or become a computer programmer.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Devin Ancrum said:


> No you need a degree specifically in aerospace engineering, and I believe certain sectors of lockheed require you to have a CCAF


Exactly, some kind of qualification. If you don't know what you're doing an accident could happen, the mnfctr could get sued, class action or otherwise, reputation lost, company down the drain, right?

Same thing with creating and selling a recipie. If you don't know what you're doing, people could get poisoned and die or maimed, class action, company down the drain. A large company will spend millions in R & D for a new product, not just with creating a new item, but building HACCP procedures into the recipie, considering the equipment on hand, current suppliers and ingredients, shelf life, packaging considerations and many other factors. And if a small business has to hire someone to create them a recipie, then they are in the wrong business.

Look, people eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Cooks cook, so you either work the breakfast shift with lunch rush included, or the dinner shift with or without lunch rush included, but no one cooking gets a 9-5 shift. Mngmt, maybe, dishwashing maybe, but not cooking.


----------



## bonitabrit (Nov 5, 2013)

With my job I had the odds in my favor. I am a prep cook for a small catering company that gets a lot of business because of devoted clients. I had no experience in a kitchen besides my at-home cooking.

Google is your best friend. 

Look at prep cook jobs in your area using your zip code and keep looking! Stage at restaurants if you have the free time! Experience is necessary in this industry as well as patience and knowin the right people.

I'm 22 and quickly learned that 9-5 jobs are crap and drain all the energy out of you. With my prep cook job it just depends on how many parties you've got going on and sometimes we are in the kitchen from 8-5*. I get paid well and I also work in the kitchen at parties or even on waitstaff. 

Maybe even look at big catering companies in your town or city and see if they are looking for anyone without experience. As long as you show you're determined and devoted you just might get somewhere

Good luck to you!


----------



## jenniferann (Nov 16, 2013)

I believe cooking, like any other art, is "in the blood". I know you mean well, so I won't take offence to the idea that our careers can just be played at. Many years of hard work, crawling your way up the line. Also I wouldn't drop a ton of cash into school if you're not sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You nailed it ,.

It's in the blood and in the hands   You do not learn to be a Pastry Chef or Garde Manger you must have that touch of artistic flair  and imagination in you before you start ,then schools and learning will bring that out.


----------



## habanerolove (Dec 4, 2013)

OP, I get what youre saying.Ive always enjoyed cooking and was working retail/costumer service/managment until 2 years ago.I thought I would do some time in the kitchen before investing in school.And I also wondered what other options might be availanble in case the chef thing didnt work out.

After working kitchen jobs that expect you 60+ hours a week and pay like 600 bucks a week (it sucks)I can see that this is what I want to do and the only 2 options I want are

1. Become a chef for a reputable spot and earn enough to do what I love and support a family.

2.Open up a place of my own.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

habanerolove, when you want to become a chef, MAKE it work out!!!

put everything in it thats in you, with all the drive and passion you have.

be prepared to suffer through it when needed, just to learn everything you can.

you did not say how much experience you have in the field, although your status says line cook.

how long have you been a line cook? 

I'd like to point out that its all about mindset….. when you set out with a plan B for just in case…..do you believe in yourself and your talents?

thats very important to have.

its better to have a positive mindset, and just tell yourself you're gonna make it, no matter how long it takes to get there...


----------



## habanerolove (Dec 4, 2013)

Well Ive only worked about 1.8 years.
The first year was all dishwashing and prep work.
The last 8 months I moved up to actually cooking.When I started I sucked. Like, really sucked.But slowly Im getting used to the cooking life , the work and the hours.Sadly, I have not recrived adequate training since ive worked in lowly kitchens.And because of poor training I have suffered SO Much. 
But you learn or you die.
Im too hardheaded to give up .


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

Devin Ancrum said:


> .. my true goal is to Live comfortably and work a 9-5, ... I'd rather be a chef than do maintenance, but I can live comfortably off of maintenance and not have to burst my behind for years to be where I would prefer to start off financially. I just want to simply cook...My quarter term goal is to be making above 40k per year before 30. .. Would you believe me if i said I planned on doing this on an Art Forum as well, I can draw very well.


Devin, the first step is to define what you mean by "Live comfortably" and how much money it will take to do it.

Next, identify 9-5 jobs that interest you and pay that amount. If it's $40k, fine.

Then take whatever steps necessary to reach that goal.

Being a chef isn't one of them. Nor is being a recipe tester, recipe creator, a submarine chef or "doing this as an Art Forum (sic) because I can draw very well." What qualifications to do believe you have to test and create recipes professionally?

From everything you've written, just enjoy being a home cook and expand your skills. Best of luck with whatever you do, but stay out of professional kitchens. That's not where your heart is and pro kitchen jobs -even recipe testers and creators- require "bursting your ass."


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

hilarious!, I love it!! Godspeed devin I hope all of your wildest dreams come true


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, I have to say I am quite dissapointed for the most part frim the replies I read here. Some of you are ( the negative ones) need to get out if this kids way. 

Obviously he has aptitude, a goal ( and better goals than most can say at 20 yrs!!! Get the $- out of his way nay sayers!

1. Want to be a submarine chef? Join the Navy. They will even train you as a cook. You may have to start as Steward though. The alternative is go to cook school first. Call the navy recruitment office, better yet go see them in person.

2. To be a Tester. Is the any manufacturing plants in your area, they usually have testers. Large grocery chains do too. Talk to them, find out what they need. Talk to the testers as well.

3. Creating menus = Chef.
Business school is a good idea. Quickest way to become chef is open your own business. Also quickest way to drain some bank acounts.

Your salary expectaions are right in Line too Id say next gen chefs wil make 50k @ 30 yrs old in my market, which is a low paying market. Take positive steps forward you cant go wrong, you can always re muster on the way its all part of life. 

Keep drawing too! These two paths are inter connected in many ways, look into Ice carving ( drawing with a chainsaw)and fruit carving ( drawing with a scalpel).....


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

Uhm, Chefboy, he wants to work 9-5 and not bust his ass. That takes professional kitchen work off the table. In fact, that eliminates most anything that requires hard work.

Just sayin...


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Aplititude ...... limited exp. aside from military labor.

No degree

And wants good pay working 9-5 with nothing to back it up

ChefboyOG , does your restaurant or work place offer line cook and or chef positions working 9-5 earning decent pay when they have 0 exp....

My opinion wont change considering thats what i put on the site. It our opinions remembering we too also work and do this daily.

Should be glad we were sincere because if this was mentioned at a job interview the scene wouldnt be pretty.


----------



## habanerolove (Dec 4, 2013)

I think what the thread author is asking what are the options in the culinairy world besides being a chef. 

Im sure he could be a Private chef working for a rich couple and have an easy workload with ok pay.

Or maybe a restaurant consultant?
Writing menus or training staff at new restaurants. 

A Culinairy instructor? 
If you cant do, teach.

I think those are all jobs in the field that dont require as much manual labor and long hours as a line cook or chef.But then again I doubt those jobs are available for young guys with little to no exp. 

So the way I see it is maybe bust your ass now while youre young and get a great paying job thats not so much work and flexible hours when youre old and tired.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

ChefboyOG , does your restaurant or work place offer line cook and or chef positions working 9-5 earning decent pay when they have 0 exp....
- no

And why argue with me now? I dont believe the Op want a good kitchen job on a silver platter, he wants to know HOW TO, not how NOT TOO. He has very specific wants and there are ways. I knew a 20 yr old kitchen tester worked for a company called McCains close to where i live now, sweet job she had. Know some guys in the service too, civilian cooks have it pretty good these days there. Im in Canada i suppose its different everywhere. 

I hire and pay smart young people as much as I can.

9-5 is not a myth. Well, kindof it is. 7-3 is better IMO. 

Go to school.

hm, Chefboy, he wants to work 9-5 and not bust his ass. That takes professional kitchen work off the table. In fact, that eliminates most anything that requires

Means he needs schooling. He doesn't want to be a kitchen $/);- , 
Same goes for if you want to go in Sub for real you need degrees first, go in as an officer/ chef. Better job= better pay = have a plan.
Ask questions.


----------



## devin ancrum (Dec 16, 2012)

I never said I don't want to work hard , I don't want to work hard for "nothing" , I  would not mind being on the line at all if it paid decently  especially  after a few years of on the job experience and schooling, but it seems it's still a push from there as if you still just started out, I have no interest in becoming a head chef, or owning a restaurant  I prefer to live a humble lifestyle , and that's not to say i'm not ambitious or willing to work hard to be the best, cus I am, I just have no interest in whether or not I am. I want to happily work and I'm very familiar with  pulling 12+ hour shifts  it's not a big deal, but I just wanted to know if there is a median where I can work happily and live happily. I have more than just 1 goal ,  and one of them happens to also be comfortable financially  , in control and stable. What most people don't understand is I Need this to happen not when I'm 30 but as soon as possible, Im not even looking for 50k a year , I want to be able to make somewhere around 25-30k a year before i'm 27 ; the reason i mentioned  having a 9-5 is because I don't want  to have to make that goal by forcing myself to work more. I was raised on  the term "work less; produce extraordinary results" ,  so i've always agreed on the idea that you live to work and not work to live, otherwise you're just enslaved. I want to have time to improve myself and learn knew things  and have experiences that I can bring   to my job , but  if you don't have the time to do that you can't.

Ps: I have came to an understanding  that it would be best if I continued in the maintenance repair field and work hard  enough so I can pursue cooking secondarily when I'm  older; this way I'm doing it out of enjoyment and will not need to rely on it for support and just use the extra funds to improve my knowledge in the kitchen.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

^^ maintenance repair^^ bah

Sorry to hear that, unless you realized maintenance is your true passion.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

well if its REALLY what you are after, be prepared to suffer some more!!!

you really have to work your *ss off to get somewhere at all.

I have been there done that…….did all the nasty chores others did not want to do.

with eyes and ears open……saw a lot, heard a lot…..learned a lot.

when you start out, it is mainly  those dishwashing, cleanup, prepwork stuff…….from there, you move on.

you have to keep motivating yourself and believe in your talents, if you have any at all.

have a goal and go for it, whatever it might be.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Devin,

I really appreciate your coming back to this thread and talking a bit more.

I really think you should work in restaurant (not a fast food chain--nothing against them, but everything you do was planned out by head office looong before you even started) to get a real feel for the hospitality business. Because if you do, you will realize several things.

1) Cooking is a stepping stone to other things. You will find very few 45 yr old cooks--people who _just_ cook. There are a zillion 45 yr old Chefs, whose main responsibility is to ensure the kitchen is running profitably, a zillion owners, or F + B mngrs, all who needed the cooking experience to get to the next level; sales reps, banqueting managers, and many other careers that required cooking as a stepping stone. But you will find very few older cooks.

2) The hospitality business is cyclical. For instance, right now it's christmas season, so anyone in the industry is NOT working a 40 hr week, but a lot longer, and they know that they will have to work those hours because by mid January and especially February, senior staff will be lucky to get 24 hr weeks, junior staff lucky to get 1 or 2 shifts/week, and mngmt will be still working 60-80 hr weeks to cover all the hourly staff positions untill it gets busy again. Feast or famine, it's never just right.

I'm not saying that every kitchen is like that, but it is typical for most a'la carte places. Hospitals and care facilities are very steady, and you can learn a lot and have good shifts and bennies in those places, but there is a caveat: Food is not a money generator for hospitals and care facilities, and labour is one of the highest costs when calculating the price per meal for such institutions. When cost cutting pograms are put in place in such institutions, it's always the kitchen that takes a direct hit to the crotch.

Hope this helps


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Devin, they have all talked about food service mostly, now lets talk aircraft maintenance.  You are 20 years old I think?  Which service were you in that had 2 years contracts?  Do you have an A and P license, if not you will probably have to go to school for this to get on with most companies to draw the good wages.  Military training does not always go along with civilian jobs and 2 years in the military isn't a lot for experience in the field.  So it looks like education or flipping burgers.  Not sure what McDonald's pay their managers, but it would be some where in line with what you want to make later on.  Military use to give you benefits for education, not sure now, you might want to check that out with the VA.  Good luck either way, and thank you for your service.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Devin Ancrum said:


> , I want to be able to make somewhere around 25-30k a year before i'm 27 ; the reason i mentioned having a 9-5 is because I don't want to have to make that goal by forcing myself to work more.


Are there casinos where you live? If so, you should be able to hit your financial goal working for them and hours would be roughly 40 hours a week because they usually operate 24/7 so they have 3 different shifts to cover a 24 hour period. Overtime does happen, but it is the exception rather than the rule. Downside being creative input is negligible but if you get in the right kitchen there are opportunities to learn and expand your skills. They offer benefits and job security and are usually looking for help so you might check them out as a possibility.


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

This thread was good for a laugh.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Some of you are soooo rude " lol". Stuck in your narrow minded views of life and work.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

chefboyOG said:


> Some of you are soooo rude " lol". Stuck in your narrow minded views of life and work.


Ah geez... If you don't like the way someone has posted, can you address them personally? This _"some of you" _or _"Some people"_ business is really childish.

Thanks.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya well, I cant figure how to quote properly sorry Im on a phone. I was refering to the above post saying this thread is good for a laugh. I find that rude and not constructive to the OP. Many other comments imo are rude as well but Im not going to keep quoting. Fellow got some help here but mostly negativity in my opinion from the forum. Yes, In judging the forum as a whole atm like a child. Im new here too. Some ^^ need to get of their horse. Education or flip burgers ! Lol again. Anyway I don't wanna pick any more fights than I did already so I'll stop there.

Ok wait I re read your feast or famine part. LOL. 80 hr weeks in January F that noise lol.
And im on vacation atm. Every business is different stop pigeon holing an entire industry
.... Tell him managers work 80 hrs a week and stay away from chains ahahahah. Make me work 42 hrs this week Im doing 38 next. Salaries Suck imo.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Can you clarify?  You're in a management position but are paid on an hourly basis?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Are you talking to me? Can you address me personally please? Jk. Ye Im management and no not hourly. If you have to do more than your contract one week make up for it another is all I meant.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for the clarification.  Yes, sometimes salaries do suck....


----------

